# Anyone seen mushrooms this BIG before?



## Edds Coral Cave (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi all,

Ive had these in my reef for almost a year, and they were in a previous owners setup for over 2 years before that.

In all my years of keeping marines, ive never had or seen mushrooms this big!

the largest is approx 9 inches across!


----------



## vincent_01 (Oct 18, 2011)

Those are beautiful mushrooms


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

that's huge!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yup. I've seen Hairy Mushrooms bigger. =)


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

I have had frilly mushrooms almost as big as a dinner plate, and to top it off they were in a 20 gallon reef. They look cool!


----------



## Edds Coral Cave (Dec 2, 2011)

Does anyone know exactly what the these are?


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

Look up Rhodactis.


----------



## Edds Coral Cave (Dec 2, 2011)

Cheers buddy


----------

